# Keynote for 10.9 and below



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

I was about to buy Keynote and I was told 10.10 or bust. Are we no longer able to grab anything legacy s/w? 10.9 isn't THAT old either. IDK. I was a little annoyed last night at the idea that I had to do a full 10.10 upgrade to buy the new KeyNote. 

Anyhow, just checking to see if that's the only option.

Thx

H!


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

I suppose you should be able to buy keynote from the appstore on Mavericks.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Would not let me do it. Tells me 10.10. Not even an option for a fall back to prev 10.9 compatible vers. Annoyed.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

HenriHelvetica said:


> I was about to buy Keynote and I was told 10.10 or bust. Are we no longer able to grab anything legacy s/w? 10.9 isn't THAT old either. IDK. I was a little annoyed last night at the idea that I had to do a full 10.10 upgrade to buy the new KeyNote.
> 
> Anyhow, just checking to see if that's the only option.
> 
> ...



I agree and pretty stupid on Apple's part, but their loss and that's were a Google search becomes your helping friend:
https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=MGtiVMvrAsOV8QfI0YHABA

Or you may want to do a search for the _*iWork ’09 trial version*_ and then use the hints to convert it to a full working version.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, I came to the store to confirm there was no work around possible. Confirmed I could only grab a legacy if I had purchased it prior. But staffer wasn't sure about workarounds. 

So I just popped open the lap in the store and just downloaded a trial from '09. 

Man, the web. Thank you Tim Berners-Lee. 

H!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Henri, word of caution - depending on where you found the '09 installer, you might want to read these:

Pirated iWork '09 installer may contain trojan horse | Macworld

The Penicillin Fix For Your iWork '09 Trojan VD


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Is there some compelling reason why you don't just do the upgrade to 10.10 an just cut out all the dicking around?

Yosemite has been very stable for me since a "nuke 'n' pave" clean install (I always do upgrades the way).


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought it was free? Did not apple give away the apps?


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

CubaMark said:


> Henri, word of caution - depending on where you found the '09 installer, you might want to read these:
> 
> Pirated iWork '09 installer may contain trojan horse | Macworld
> 
> The Penicillin Fix For Your iWork '09 Trojan VD


Ahhh... I'm such an old schooler. From the era where pirates cared not for Mac users...

[DELETED]

Didn't even boot it. 

Thx for that CM. 

H!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

There may very well be a safe place to download the iWork '09 Trial installer - haven't found one yet. And I've just discovered that my iWork '09 disc isn't where I thought it was :yikes: so we're in the same boat.

When / If you find a non-trojan'd installer, you'll also need the* iWork '09 .03 upgrader* - which I miraculously just found at this link (direct from Apple). It's 380megs, and a very slow download. For whatever reason, Safari wouldn't open the page for me - but Google Chrome would (after I let it sit for awhile). Maybe Apple has relegated all of these old links / files to a Centris 660av machine sitting in a closet down in Jony Ive's workroom?


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

macintosh doctor said:


> I thought it was free? Did not apple give away the apps?


I think it was free if you bought a new machine no?? Something like that. IDK. It was complicated. 

I still believe there should be a path to @ least one version back. What if I just updated to 10.9 say 4 months ago? I just find it silly to be forced into an OS upgrade JUST for s/w. 

For ex, we all know that iOS8 is trash on anything below iPhone 5. Well, I went to grab some app on promo 1 day after iOS8 was released. Guess what? Could not download it as it was iOS8 only. That was so pathetic, I called the app dev out on twitter - not that it mattered, but how do I try it out?? I just can't. They replied w/ some lame excuse. 

Oh ya, same goes w/ Keynote on iPad. IOS8 only. SMH. What a damn joke. 

You essentially have a set window to buy s/w, or pray there's no OS upgrade as you're forced to that 1st. 

So basically, if I wanted to use Keynote on OSX and use the iPhone/iPad as remote, i would have to upgrade to 10.10 and iOS8, and buy both versions. There's something just silly about that. C'mon Tim Cook. 

Oh ya, *Powerpoint*? FREE + *iOS 7.1* or later. 

C'mon TIm Cook!

Christ, I need a snickers right now. 

H!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*GOT IT.* 

The website is Edgesuite.net, which is used by Akamai to serve Apple's downloads. 

*iWork '09 Trial Installer* (473 megs)


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

CubaMark said:


> There may very well be a safe place to download the iWork '09 Trial installer - haven't found one yet. And I've just discovered that my iWork '09 disc isn't where I thought it was :yikes: so we're in the same boat.
> 
> When / If you find a non-trojan'd installer, you'll also need the* iWork '09 .03 upgrader* - which I miraculously just found at this link (direct from Apple). It's 380megs, and a very slow download. For whatever reason, Safari wouldn't open the page for me - but Google Chrome would (after I let it sit for awhile). Maybe Apple has relegated all of these old links / files to a Centris 660av machine sitting in a closet down in Jony Ive's workroom?


Are you using anything right now?? I'm just so annoyed right now, this thankfully made me LOL. Centris. LOL. 

Apple is too busy striking deals w/ legacy bands like U2, than creating decent authoring conditions for their users. BTW, i've yet to download that silly LP. I'll trade it for a 1yr old Android phone if anyone is into it? Need it for testing. LOL. 

Mavericks isn't even that old! Released Oct 22 2013. DANG. Jokes on us.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

CubaMark said:


> *GOT IT.*
> 
> The website is Edgesuite.net, which is used by Akamai to serve Apple's downloads.
> 
> *iWork '09 Trial Installer* (473 megs)


This is a clean one? I know Akamai, a CDN. I'll race back home to grab this. I'm @ a Starbucks - meaning the download would essentially take into the morning.... Thursday AM that is.

H!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

HenriHelvetica said:


> Are you using anything right now??


I have both the iWork '09 suite and the newest Pages / Numbers / Keynote. I have dozens of legacy Keynote '09 files that are impossible to upgrade to the newer version, and many Pages files that likewise will require the original '09 app to open properly.

Still cannot understand why Apple hasn't provided linked text boxes (flowing text) in the new Pages... among other sniggling issues....

As for the Edgesuite/Akamai link - I'd put more faith in that than any of the various other iWork '09 download links out there from sketchy websites... but of course, one never knows. You could use the method linked above to "de-trojan" the iWork Installer. If the suspicious files aren't present, then it's very likely to be clean.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

CubaMark said:


> I have both the iWork '09 suite and the newest Pages / Numbers / Keynote. I have dozens of legacy Keynote '09 files that are impossible to upgrade to the newer version, and many Pages files that likewise will require the original '09 app to open properly.
> 
> Still cannot understand why Apple hasn't provided linked text boxes (flowing text) in the new Pages... among other sniggling issues....
> 
> As for the Edgesuite/Akamai link - I'd put more faith in that than any of the various other iWork '09 download links out there from sketchy websites... but of course, one never knows. You could use the method linked above to "de-trojan" the iWork Installer. If the suspicious files aren't present, then it's very likely to be clean.


Well, that link def had an Akamai feel. Let's see now... and thx ahead of time. 

H!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

look what I found.. 
Download Apple iWork 9.3 - Technical Details - FileHippo.com


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> look what I found..
> Download Apple iWork 9.3 - Technical Details - FileHippo.com


Cool. I've never heard of FileHippo - trustworthy? A quick Google search turns up some complaints about malware / adware in downloaded files.

Just to be safe, if one grabs this file, follow the instructions I posted above to ensure the file does not have a trojan infection.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

macintosh doctor said:


> look what I found..
> Download Apple iWork 9.3 - Technical Details - FileHippo.com



Hmmm…??? I wonder, especially with the name iWork_9.3_*Update*.dmg and it seems about 100MB short of the Trial mentioned above.

I may not be a stand-alone version but only an *update* that relies on an existing version. But one never knows….


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> Cool. I've never heard of FileHippo - trustworthy? A quick Google search turns up some complaints about malware / adware in downloaded files.
> 
> Just to be safe, if one grabs this file, follow the instructions I posted above to ensure the file does not have a trojan infection.


i have used file hippo all the time when I go to clients with pc computers never had an issue..thats where i grab my anti virus / spyware tools from..
the mac part is new by the looks of things.


----------



## Macfriend (Jan 22, 2003)

It doesn't seem to open.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Macfriend said:


> It doesn't seem to open.



Hmmm…???

It's one year and 9 months since the last poster was here.

Anything we can help you with and you might need to add some info or details.


----------

